# Fuente de 48v cc con un transformador de 12v 1A



## DANIELJS (May 21, 2008)

Hola que tal necesito hacer una fuente de 48v CC, pero con un transformador de 12v 1A, tengo un diagrama que te cuadruplica la entrada, el problema es que no se que diodos rectificadores, capacitores utilizar para lograr que funcione el diagrama. Este circuito lo utilizare para activar dos relés de 48v cc, que necesitan pocos mlA. Se que al cuadriplicar el voltaje disminuirá el amperaje.

También anexo el siguiente doblador de voltaje, pero también tengo el mismo problema, no se que diodos rectificadores ( o integrado de un puente rectificador), capacitores; lo que necesito son 24v cc, también es para activar un relé de 24v cc.  

En los dos casos el voltaje debe de ser fijo, no necesito que sean variables.

Se poco de electrónica, pero me gusta.  

Bueno espero me puedan ayudar a resolver el problema, y si tienen otros diagramas que me puedan ayudar con gusto los recibiré.


----------



## santiago (May 21, 2008)

por un ampere yo usaria un transformador
osea, a la salida de tu transformador le pones otro con primario de 12v y secundario de 48v, para pasar de ca a cc usas cualquier diodo que soporte la frecuencia y el amperaje, un ej el 1n4004 (creo que era ese), ademas de un par de condensadores de 104 nf y un capacitor de 4700uf por 63v

saludos


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 21, 2008)

santixman dijo:
			
		

> por un ampere yo usaria un transformador
> osea, a la salida de tu transformador le pones otro con primario de 12v y secundario de 48v, para pasar de ca a cc usas cualquier diodo que soporte la frecuencia y el amperaje, un ej el 1n4004 (creo que era ese), ademas de un par de condensadores de 104 nf y un capacitor de 4700uf por 63v
> 
> saludos



No son de 104nF! 104 es la codificación de 100nF


----------



## Eduardo (May 21, 2008)

El circuito "Doblador de voltaje.jpg" *esta mal*. 
No solo *no hacen falta* los diodos inferiores sino que asi como estan, *hacen un bruto cortocircuito*.


----------



## santiago (May 21, 2008)

fransisco lo puse asi por que dice que no sabe mucho de electronica (sin faltarte el respeto) ya se que 104 es la codificacion de 100nf
ya que si va a comprar un condensador y le venden uno que dice 104 no va a saber (reitero sin faltar el respeto) me paso a mi hace como 6 años cuando arme un amplificador decia 100nf y mi capacitor 104

saludos


----------



## zaero (May 24, 2008)

Respecto al doblador:
   Coincido con Eduardo. El doblador está mal, ese circuito como está haría un cortocircuito de la entrada, los diodos inferiores son nefastos. El funcionamiento del doblador se basa en dos rectificadores de media onda, uno para generar la tensión positiva y uno para generar la negativa. Respecto a qué diodos usar, yo usaría los 1N4004 (o similares), no es crítico, cualquier diodo rectificador de +100V / 1A te serviría. Respecto al condensador, depende de la corriente de salida, si es baja, yo usaría de 100uF/63V, especialmente si no importa que no sea "limpia".

Ah, no puedes usar doblador y cuadriplicador juntos, dado que las masas son diferentes. Para tener 24V quizá lo tomaría del punto intermedio del cuadruplicador entre C3 y C4, aunque eso te puede desequilibrar las tensiones... como siempre, depende de las corrientes que necesites.

Un saludo


----------



## DANIELJS (May 24, 2008)

Yo lo que nececito en si es un cuadriplicador de voltaje, por que como ustedes me lo plantean mejor compro un transformador de 48v, y la paso a vcc, entonces por eso no me interesaria hacer eso aunque no es mala idea, pero yo nececito hacer un cuadripliador de voltaje.

Espero prontas respuestas, gracias te todas maneras.


----------



## AlEJO7534 (Jul 6, 2010)

El circuito "Doblador de voltaje.jpg" esta mal. 
No solo no hacen falta los diodos inferiores sino que asi como estan, hacen un bruto cortocircuito.

que pena muchachos buenas noches, me alegra saludarlos, viendo y analizando el tema del doblador de tension del muchacho, creanme que acabo de hacer el doblador de tension simulado en livewire agregandole explosiones y componentes y no hace cortocircuito. lo cual no entiendo donde se le dice a el que esta mal ?? me pueden aclarar esa duda??.

Saludos desde Colombia, adjunto imagen simulada completamente con livewire y agregandole explosiones si pueden realizenlo y me dicen.


----------



## MC (Dic 9, 2010)

@alejo7534 no es por mala onda, pero *la simulación y la práctica son dos cosas muy distintas*!
Por los comentarios noto una clara experiencia, por lo que bajo un análisis eléctrico se tendría un obvio corto circuito. Sin embargo, el análisis electrónico bajo el funcionamiento de los capacitores, el circuito está correcto, pues son los capacitores los que realizan la labor de la cuadruplicación de voltaje, y los diodos son solo rectificadores.
En conclusión, el circuito es válido, pero solo para una carga que requiera relativamente poca corriente; sin embargo soporta los picos de 1 A.

Como información adicional, toma precauciones en el manejo de capacitores electrolíticos.


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 9, 2010)

No había visto el mensaje de de Alejo7534.

No se trata de un problema de simulador sino de visión.  En el circuito original el puente de diodos está *mal conectado *mientras que en el circuito de Alejo7534 está *bien conectado*.

Corregido ese detalle, los diodos inferiores están de adorno porque *nunca conducen*.


----------

